# Never saw of heard of this before today



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

A three lane curve track piece:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-ATL...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I get emails from eBay for lock and joiner track (and a bunch of other stuff) and it popped up on my email today. Someday I'll get off my butt and build a real 4 lane figure 8 track. I've already got the 4 intersection sections. I should really lay out the sections I already have and see what I really need. I know a single 3 lane cure ain't among them 

I suppose the 3 lane curve was used with the single lane straights to make a 3 lane layout??


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Lionel put out a three lane track set somewhere around 1964-65 that came with three of their standard cars and did feature a trio of three lane crossover tracks. I have a few of these sets and do have one set up and in use at this time. I guess I like it because it is something different. I use it on a good sized set up that also features HO trains and a monorail. Fun stuff...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I haven't posted any of my stuff for quite a while, so here are a few pictures of the Lionel three lane set up along with the rest of the layout...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's a few more...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a figure 8 track that we raced on a couple of years ago.










I checked the Model Motorist site and Lionel 3 lane track was not listed there.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of the items that came in the set. I know this set made it into a couple of the mid-sixties Lionel slot car catalogs. Track pieces were also sold individually. I have had a couple sets of the boxed cross-over tracks over the years. You need to use all three crossovers in the layout or electrical problems will occur.


----------

